# Best white eyeliner???????



## sarahgr (Jan 13, 2007)

I need suggestions for a good white eyeliner to use on the waterline?


----------



## LVA (Jan 13, 2007)

testing ....

.. hmm .. okie, this is soo annoying ... i'm trying to post the links to some thread that might help u .... and the page won't load ... grr..

okie ... just do a thread title search for:

Benefit EyeBright Liner

Looking for a good white/beige pencil for inner rims!

White eyeliner


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 13, 2007)

i like one by NYX.


----------



## sarahgr (Jan 13, 2007)

Lol...sorry it wasnt working for you...and thanks alot for the links...i did a search for white eyeliner but i guess im blind cause i didnt find what i was looking for ..:tocktock:


----------



## LVA (Jan 13, 2007)

okie .. I'm gonna try this again ...

here's what i get for my search result:https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sea...d=587894&amp;pp=25

edit: hope the links works this time ....

okie ... here they are:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...hite+liner+eye

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...hite+liner+eye

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...hite+liner+eye

okie ... it works now ... maybe cuz it's 1am and the forum's tired ....:icon_scratch:


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 13, 2007)

My favorite white eyeliner is the Stila Kajal pencil, and it's super creamy so you won't have to press too hard on your waterline. Another nifty little product I like is the CARGO EyeLighter, but that's too powdery to use on your waterline.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 13, 2007)

i have a white liner from stila, its really really soft though. not the best for the waterline.


----------



## katrosier (Jan 13, 2007)

This may sound crazy but the eyebrow outline pencil from eyebrowz.com works great. It's really white and creamy, even when I've been doing a smokey eye I dont have to worry about cleaning fallen shadow off of my waterline because it covers it without turning gray.


----------



## blonde65 (Jan 13, 2007)

I have a Paula Dorf pencil called Baby Eyes. Its sole purpose is to brighten your eyes along the waterline.Its excellent as its an off white and looks very natural. I used to use a proper white pencil but I prefer this one as its no so stark but still does the job. Whatever you choose make sure its really soft though. Hope this helps.


----------



## sarahgr (Jan 13, 2007)

I have seen that one on sephora.com...i might have to check it out...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chrgrl (Jan 13, 2007)

i found a brand at walgreens called Isadora that has a pretty good one.


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 13, 2007)

It looks a lot like Cargo the Reverse Lipliner, which works on the eyes as well. Most of these undereye pencils seem to be formulated with a pinkish shade, rather than a white one, but I think the effect is too subtle on me.


----------



## Jinjer (Jan 13, 2007)

great thread


----------



## PaperFlowers (Jan 13, 2007)

SO...how exactly do you apply this and where? I've never thought to try this before!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 13, 2007)

i use it on my browbone and also at the inner corners of my eyes to make me look awake. lol


----------



## Sprite7 (Jan 13, 2007)

I love apply it to the inner rim of my eyes. It's a great effect. I don't usually bother though, because I don't find it stays put as long as I would like. I have an off white colour from M.A.C. that I am currently using. I think I will sample some of the products suggested here.

Great thread guys!


----------



## DTQ2015 (Oct 27, 2011)

Although im 5 years late I absolutley love rimmel londons soft kohl kajal eye liner pencils (071 pure white).

this stuff if legit. i use it on my waterline for baby doll eyes and it works GREAT.

it doesnt fade and lasts forever as well as a FABULOUS price.


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 27, 2011)

Makeup Forever AquaEyes #23L.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for asking, actually I've been looking for a good one for a long time


----------



## Ladyinredny (Oct 30, 2011)

MAC Fascinating.


----------



## Misha-29 (Oct 31, 2011)

I wanted to try a white eyeliner and bought a cheap one from elf, and I would definitely not recommend it, although I have had some good products from elf this eyeliner didn't go on very well, was very light but lumpy and didn't stay on very long either. I think I will definitely be buying a more expensive one next time.

-Misha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## perfectlyem (Oct 31, 2011)

I like Paula Dorf's Baby Eyes as well. I'm not sure where you're from, but I'm from Canada and have had trouble finding this brand in stores and the only place I've been able to find it is online at www.ebeauty.ca. It's a Canadian beauty site that sells a ton of makeup and they have a free shipping promo on right now if you decide to try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## william55623 (Nov 1, 2011)

I know one brand ADREN.


----------

